

Bookmarklet to embed inline diff view on Github commit log pages - ibrahima
https://gist.github.com/4167712

======
ibrahima
Just a quick script I threw together because I was annoyed with having to open
a new page to see the diff of a commit from the log view.

Quick way to get an anchor that you can just add to your bookmarks:
<http://jsfiddle.net/zdJ9f/embedded/result/>

This abuses the DOM and good CSS practices to make things look reasonable, and
does not try to prevent being called multiple times. This was actually my
first time writing a bookmarklet so I don't know if there are any glaring
issues that I should fix. Hope others find this useful!

